

The Bradbury Building - curtis
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/on-location/

======
nulltype
Also featured in the Outer Limits episodes "Demon with a Glass Hand":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demon_with_a_Glass_Hand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demon_with_a_Glass_Hand)

